# Riding Tyrrell Park in southeast Texas



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have rode in Tyrrell Park several times but not like today. I have even been in the "back" but not like today! We rode for 4 hours today all the way to the back to Hildebrandt Bayou and back around to several other sections all going back to the Bayou. We could see the hogs and hear them too. We only caught a small glimpse of them but the horses sure did know they were there!!!

I saw a coyote cross the "road" and hubby said he heard a bobcat scream. I didn't hear that but we were not always riding by each other either. My cousin and a friend went with us. We went down a place that used to be a trail...vegetation OVER my head when mounted, jumped over a tree and through some rough brush. I think my poor boy was TIRED! He did a great job and I am ready to go again!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome Neice!! I'm so proud of him and you! He's a cutie pie by the way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Heather! He did a great job and he is filling out and his color is deepening. He has a long way to go and I am going to get him rice bran tomorrow. I want him to put on weight asap. He is a cutie and very sweet. I think he is still surprised a little that I hug him but he is getting used to it. I smelled his neck today and he smells good!

He doesn't like to go out by himself and I will have to work on that. Where we went today Barry used to take Red and they would gallop - I have never galloped Red...just cantered - Barry says the Red man can really blow your hair back!!!


----------



## Meagan (Mar 30, 2010)

OMG. I live in Beaumont too! I didn't even know the trails were open since the stable was closed! Such a small world 
Where do you keep your horses? Your house or do you board them? (Mine is at Terra Bella on hwy 90)


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw its a shame they shut it down, that's where I took my first lesson! But I've moved since
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

y horses are at Plum Nearly. My cousin has hers at home and Sue's horses are in two different places until her fence is built. I had my first horse at Tyrrell Park Stable but moved to PNR...our Krystina is now out at Terra Bella. Come ride with us...I ride with the Rockin' R Riders and next weekend we are going to ride at the Bush International Airport with the Airport Rangers and then riding at Cypress Creek.

I have been meaning to go over to TB and ride with Krystina out in the back but just haven't done that - Krystina hasn't even seen my new boy!


----------



## Meagan (Mar 30, 2010)

Krystina is my trainer! Haha. This is so cool. My horse (Skipper) over there won't be literally MINE until my birthday in January, but once he is, I would love to trail ride with other horse fanatics in Beaumont.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Krystina is a total sweetheart and one of my very favorite people. I sold her my Billy Cook Saddle - we were both happy with that. 

Hope you get to ride with us soon...tell Krystina to come out too. I know she works sometimes on Sundays but it would be wonderful to ride with her! The ride today was fantastic and I can't wait to explore more. My cousin, Kellie, has been all over the back of Cattail Marsh so she is a great guide!


----------

